# AZmom



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi AZ did you get my email I sent to you a couple days ago?Hope your doing well.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Eric,I did not get your email. I checked my profile and it has the wrong email address, so I'll change that. You can reach me at hallaz1###cox.net. AZ


----------

